# Regen Effekt



## Neji (13. November 2003)

Hi Leute,

Ich wollte fragen ob einer von euch weiß, wie man einen Regen Effekt in ein Bild einsetzt. Es soll also richtig Regnen, aus allen kübeln schütten und nicht nur einzelne Tropfen. Hoffe mir kann da einer helfen  
Ich hab schon die Suche benutzt, aber da find ich leider nix.

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Flame (13. November 2003)

http://www.duf-net.de/html/tutorial.html

Im Endeffekt nicht Photoshop, aber die Schritte sind auch in PS nachvollziehbar. 
Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Neji (13. November 2003)

Ja, danke, das war genau das was ich gesucht habe, jetz stehe ich nur noch vor dem Problem, dass es zwar bis zum Boden aussieht wie Regen, allerdings krieg ich das nicht so hin, dass es aussehen würde, als würden die Regentropfen auf dem Boden aufschlagen, hat da noch jemand eine Idee, oder ein Tutorial wie ich das machen könnte? Wäre euch dankbar leute 

Danke nochmals


----------

